# New vs Used



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Spending the last 3 months looking for used has been a nightmare. Most of everything i find is junk and complete trash. So i started looking new and found for a few thousand more i can buy a new with a 20 roof warranty and lifetime thru the dealer as long as I own it. Decently priced and a nice unit for the deer lease and for use on small trips. Looks like ill be buying new and not having to worry about leaks and rotting walls/floor


----------



## jomo888 (Aug 4, 2005)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Spending the last 3 months looking for used has been a nightmare. Most of everything i find is junk and complete trash. So i started looking new and found for a few thousand more i can buy a new with a 20 roof warranty and lifetime thru the dealer as long as I own it. Decently priced and a nice unit for the deer lease and for use on small trips. Looks like ill be buying new and not having to worry about leaks and rotting walls/floor


You don't mind saying what you bought and who dealer is....I may buy one too.....thanks


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

jomo888 said:


> You don't mind saying what you bought and who dealer is....I may buy one too.....thanks




29' Sportsmen bumper pull 
Eloy @ Tery Vaughn in Alvin on Hwy 6


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, We finally decided on a new sportsmen trailer, no slides. It will be used for the deer lease and then come home after that for trips around here. Lots of looking and reading on warranties and bs..... 26' sportsmen.. picking it up tuesday


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats on the new unit! Biggest mistake I see people make on newer trailers is assuming because it's newer it doesn't need maintenance. The roof on my last trailer started to leak in year 3 (Trail Runner). Key to them lasting is keeping them from leaking. I would start doing a reseal on the roof in the 3rd year unless you keep it under a cover all the time.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Do the airstream/fiberglass casita/horse trailer living quarters RVs last longer with easier maintenance?


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

I've never had or worked on those types of trailers but I would think so especially if the roof is fiberglass.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Jerry713 said:


> Congrats on the new unit! Biggest mistake I see people make on newer trailers is assuming because it's newer it doesn't need maintenance. The roof on my last trailer started to leak in year 3 (Trail Runner). Key to them lasting is keeping them from leaking. I would start doing a reseal on the roof in the 3rd year unless you keep it under a cover all the time.



Absolutely correct. I'm pretty OCD about keeping things up and maint done. Now my dealer said that an annual inspection for $150 will keep all things covered on issues. So ill take it in every year for that and ill do things as well. The roof is covered thru manufacture for 20 years and lifetime thru dealer. Most definitely keeping up with this and i appreciate the info given. This is our first time owning a TT and look forward to some fun trips. 

I thought about the roofing company that comes out and strips roof and applies a rubber roof. Know a few that did it and they love it. Thought??


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Rubber roofs are the way to go IMO. What kind of roof does your TT have?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Jerry713 said:


> Rubber roofs are the way to go IMO. What kind of roof does your TT have?


1-Piece, Seamless, Walk-on, Tufflex Roofing Material w/20-Year Warranty


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Congrats on your purchase, but even the new ones have issues. I bought from same place you did (Sportsman) and got it home to find issues (leaking blackwater tank) and few other less critical issues. Took them several months and several phone calls but they did fix the issues. 
For those looking for used (which we did later because wanted bigger) try checking out PPL Motorhomes & RV’s....they sold our unit in 10 days and we looked at several 5th wheels that were really clean and good deals.
Happy RVing.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Roostor said:


> Congrats on your purchase, but even the new ones have issues. I bought from same place you did (Sportsman) and got it home to find issues (leaking blackwater tank) and few other less critical issues. Took them several months and several phone calls but they did fix the issues.
> For those looking for used (which we did later because wanted bigger) try checking out PPL Motorhomes & RV’s....they sold our unit in 10 days and we looked at several 5th wheels that were really clean and good deals.
> Happy RVing.


that was the forst thing i did... plugged in, hooked water and ran all faucets. opened all doors and inspected the best i could. no issues but, i appreciate the info. left mone in zapata and will pick up last weejend in february. then the wife and i will do trips.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

That's gonna make for some good sleeping at the lease. Congrats! 👍


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Jerry713 said:


> That's gonna make for some good sleeping at the lease. Congrats! 👍


man i thought i was gonna turn blue i was so cold. LOL.. It worked out great. We set it up a couple weeks ago and man... i love it.. We are gonna pick it up from the lease in late feb.. and bring it home to travel and visit different places.


----------

